# Adaptation for 00716 Air recirculation Flap (V113) not working. Already replaced motor! too!



## ewb4arch (Jul 25, 2012)

The title pretty much sums my issue up. Based on other similar threads, I figured the reason I'm getting no flow for my A/C is the motor's bad since someone else had the same error and a new motor and adaptation process fixed it for them. 

I ordered a new one and replaced the old*. Unfortunately I'm getting the same error as before with the original motor in place. Note I only replaced the V113 motor and not the V205 and I reran the adaptation process a couple of times. I have the auto recirculation setting on the infotainment turned off.

What device sends the actual signal to the motor? I assume it's the infotainment unit? I'm not sure I want to deal with replacing that. If anyone can help with a pin out on the wires to the damper motor, I'd be ok with wiring in a bypass switch to manually open and shut it. I seem to recall there may be another thread with that info, but didn't search for it before writing this post.

I wasn't convinced the motor was the problem since when I start the car, I have plenty of air flow when the Auto HVAC is doing it's 10 second start up automatic recirculation setting. I then hear a damper "thump" shut and the flow stops. This happens at any fan speed except the very lowest.

Running the individual output test clearly shows the flap is not hitting the proper range settings.


In any case here are the HVAC codes:

Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 G
Component: Climatronic D1 1144 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2241D79AFE31DA0816F

2 Faults Found:
00026 - Motor for Distribution Flap; Right (V205) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
00716 - Air recirculation Flap Positioning Motor (V113) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation

*There really wasn't any instructions posted on getting to the motor that I could find. I'm fairly handy and it took me about 2 hours to figure out how to get to it. I could do it now in about 30 mins probably. Over all it wasn't that bad, other than a couple of screws hidden by some wire bundles. I didn't take photos, but could write a "how to" if someone is interested.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Eric:

As a first step, I suggest you try 'adapting' all of the various moving parts in the HVAC system.

I don't have either my car or my diagnostic scan tool with me right now, so I am going from memory here, but I think the process for adapting all the moving parts in the HVAC system is the same as it is for most other systems - open the controller with the scan tool, go to adaptation, and enter a value of either 1 or 0 in channel 0. Test, then save that value.

It's possible that there might also be a "basic settings" function for the HVAC controller that does the same thing - perhaps another forum member who has a car and scan tool nearby could confirm this.

Michael


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Jason (or Michael) wrote this in the VCDS label file for the HVAC unit:

*Flap Motor Basic Setting/Normalization*
*Use Adaptation Block 001 for Flap Motor Basic Settings*
To initialize the Flap Motor Basic Setting/Normalization Enter "2" as new Value and press Test/Save. The Procedure will start automatically and run for about 35 Seconds.


Chris


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Do you know if that adaptation method is basically the same for all controllers? I have an error showing on the rain sensor which the dealer again is reluctant to touch. Channel 10 shows green but has a 0 in the coding (11-14 have values).


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

ewb4arch said:


> I ordered a new one and replaced the old*. Unfortunately I'm getting the same error as before with the original motor in place. Note I only replaced the V113 motor and not the V205 and I reran the adaptation process a couple of times. I have the auto recirculation setting on the infotainment turned off.


Are you certain that you replaced the V113 motor? The one you can see relatively easily under the hood is the V71 motor. I believe you would access V113 inside the car on the driver's side, if it's accessible at all without removing the dashboard (I'm not sure).



> What device sends the actual signal to the motor? I assume it's the infotainment unit? I'm not sure I want to deal with replacing that.


There is a standalone Climatronic control module that runs everything. The Infotainment unit is just the user interface.



> I wasn't convinced the motor was the problem since when I start the car, I have plenty of air flow when the Auto HVAC is doing it's 10 second start up automatic recirculation setting. I then hear a damper "thump" shut and the flow stops. This happens at any fan speed except the very lowest.


I believe when Climatronic needs max AC performance to cool down the car, it goes into recirculate automatically for a while so it's continuously cooling and de-humidifying what's in the cabin, speeding up the process. Once it gets things under control it can start blending fresh outside hot/humid air into the process.

What you're saying would be consistent with the interior intake being jammed shut (controlled by V113). You have airflow up until you try for recirculate, then the car closes the outside intake (controlled by V71). At that point both intakes are closed so the blower has no air to move. As a workaround to get you through the rest of summer, you could disconnect the wiring harness at V71 under the hood. V113 stuck closed and V71 stuck open would effectively lock the system into fresh air/no recirc operation.

You have probably already seen this, but just in case: VW Phaeton Climatronic dealer training.

A while back I put together a logical air flow diagram because the dealer training sometimes wasn't clear. No warranty on accuracy but it should be pretty close. It shows how you need air from V113 and/or V71 to function. It also shows what V205 does for you, which is not much - just the passenger-side dash and defrost vent split.

If you need it I can fetch a wiring diagram for you but I'd like to discuss the above first.

Jason


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

jyoung8607 said:


> Are you certain that you replaced the V113 motor? The one you can see relatively easily under the hood is the V71 motor. I believe you would access V113 inside the car on the driver's side, if it's accessible at all without removing the dashboard (I'm not sure).


Correcting myself here: V113 can be accessed from under the hood, but you have to go past V71 and the blower motor to do it, so it's still worth asking - are you sure you swapped the right one? 

Also, the repair manuals state there's a specific orientation the motor needs to be in when replacing it, and that you might need to use a +12V/-12V source to spin the motor into the right orientation to install it. Having the motor installed improperly where it can't turn to the right position might account for the jam (or a failure to successfully run an adaptation cycle).

Jason


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I must say that the HVAC flow diagram is a most useful analysis. Thanks, Jason. :thumbup:

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

Paximus said:


> I must say that the HVAC flow diagram is a most useful analysis. Thanks, Jason. :thumbup:


It was part of building a VCDS label file for the Climatronic module. It's the result of many hours of sitting in the car setting up tests and making observations. Good times. 

I started on that whole project because I was trying to figure out why I have really poor heat available when using the Residual Heat feature. Ironically, I never did figure that one out. I've still got the problem.

Jason


----------



## ewb4arch (Jul 25, 2012)

*Adaptation for 00716 Air Recirculation Flap - Spring's here want the A/C to work*

I started this thread last fall. I want to apologize to the Forum and specifically Jason for not following up back then. I intended to do so, and thought I did until I read through it just now.

The weather cooled and I didn't really need the A/C. Put this issue on the back burner for the winter.

Spring's finally reaching Northern IL and A/C's going to become important again.

I've reviewed Jason's post and discovered I was in fact mistaken on what I replaced. I replaced the V71 just as Jason suspected.

So, now it looks like I'm tasked with "digging deeper" to get to the correct V113. Sounds like I should go from the top under the hood to get to it.

Also, it is the same servo motor as the V71? The "old" one I pulled last fall is apparently still good, though with amount of trouble I expect it to be to get to I probably should order another new one anyway. Or at least put the new one currently on the V71 on the deeper V113. 

Thanks,
Eric


----------

